# Logging out of new site



## Blue Hills (29 Sep 2019)

It seems to take ages, to the point where I wonder if the log-out is going to happen.

It's not my machine or internet link - have experimented with other sites/forums.#

I find this clinginess disturbing and wonder what the site is up to?

I


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

hmm, after reading your post I tried logging out , ….logged out straight away


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2019)

Also logged out straight away


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Sep 2019)

Hm, odd, not sure why it should be so attracted to me - it's doing it on both an Android tablet and a chromebook - more tinkering needed.


----------



## booze and cake (29 Sep 2019)

It goes into a swirly egg timer of death 'processing request' thing for me too when I try and log out. Leading to me having to close the window completely. Once closed and I open another window it appears I am logged out, still a bit of a ball ache, and it's happened the last 3 times I've logged out.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (30 Sep 2019)

Good morning,

I have the same problem.

Looking at XenForo support forum

https://xenforo.com/community/threads/login-logout-issue.164983/

That’s a Chrome bug,





*Browser issue - Session does not close with Chrome*
User name -> Log out = processing. It really closes, but it doesn't change the screen, which remains processing. It happens with Chrome 75.0.3770.142 (64 bits). It works fine with Edge, so it could be related to Chrome.



xenforo.com

Following this advice I tried Microsoft Edge which logs out as you would expect but Chrome continually doesn't update the screen but I am logged out. If I go to another page I get the login button not my user name.

Depending upon your point of view it seems to be either a browser fault or a XenForo fault. :-)

Bye

Ian


----------



## Smudge (30 Sep 2019)

I just hit the drop down menu and clicked 'log out' and nothing happens. Only when i refresh does it show i'm not logged in. I'm on Chrome.
So it does log you out, you just have to hit something else to show you are logged out. Not really a big deal to do that.


----------



## Shaun (1 Oct 2019)

Yeah, sorry, this is a known issue with Chrome. Hopefully they'll fix it soon, if not I'll see if there is a work-around we can use.


----------

